# Let's talk hallucinogens



## acrow (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey y'all, so I've got some downtime before I catch a ride to my next destination, so I figured I'd entertain myself and others till it's time to go.
I myself am rather inexperienced with hallucinogens, only having done acid for the first time about a month ago, but I'm quite interested in learning about and doing more of them.
So I'd love to hear all about what kinds there are, and all the undoubtedly crazy trips y'all have had.
Anybody?


----------



## Desert (Oct 26, 2013)

Up until about a year and a half ago, hallucinogens were the only drugs I would do (I'm sober now). And while I wouldn't advise doing a few of these, I don't think it would hurt to just know about them.

Here's a list of the hallucinogens that I've done:
Mushrooms, LSD, 2c-e, 2c-i, 2c-c, 2c-b, 2c-p, and DMT.

There are a ton more out there, like mescaline, ayahuasca, and peyote (which I plan on doing only once if I ever come across them) and others that most haven't even heard of (for good reason).

I'll spare you the description of all of them, seeing as they are mostly similar. If you've done LSD, then you'd have a pretty good idea about what mushrooms would also be like. As for all those 2c's I mentioned, I wouldn't advise you do them seeing as they are classified as "research chemicals."

The craziest trip I've ever had was the second time I smoke DMT. DMT is the chemical in your brain that causes you to dream when you sleep, it's found in every animal and in many different plants. I don't know the process but you can synthesize it out somehow in to a powder form and when you smoke it, it's like living in a dream for about 15-30 minutes. 

The second time I smoke it, I was sitting in the middle of Bum Fuck Egypt surrounded by woods with the stars above me. Whenever you smoke it, it hits you at full strength in like 10 seconds flat, so you gotta be prepared. I watched above me as the stars (literally) began spinning around wildly while getting closer to eachother until they were all formed together in the center of the sky. It looked like it was just the sun against a black sky, it was beautiful. Next thing I know, the 'sun' came down and landed about 10 feet in front of me, just hovering there. I start to hear this humming sound that I realized was coming from the 'sun' and it eventual became more clear and louder until I realized it was singing the most beautiful song I'd ever heard. The 'sun' had started out as just a ball of light, but after a few seconds of singing, it started to take form in to what I can only assume was an angel (I'm not religious, so I don't believe in angels; but if I did, I imagine that's what they would look like). So now there is a glowing, singing angel in front of me and I'm just mesmerized. The rest of the world had faded away and it was now just me and her. Every time her voice picked up, there was this sort of neon pulse that emitted from her in a brilliant flash or blue-green light. This kept up until the drug wore off and I was shot back down in to reality, as if nothing had happened. It felt like hours had past, but my watch indicated that it had only been 20 minutes. DMT is the only drug I would really recommend people try at least once in their life (In a SAFE and CONFORTABLE environment, preferably alone in a quiet place. Too many people or too much noise can really throw off your trip.)

If you want any specific info on hallucinogens, just ask and i'll do my best to educate.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Oct 26, 2013)

it just never seems like i'm in the right frame of mind or i'm not in the right place or around the right people, so i haven't done any in a while. i like to give away mushrooms tho when i can....that always makes someone's day


----------



## Tude (Oct 26, 2013)

Um, late 1970's through 1980's were all over the place with shrooms, windowpane, microdot, etc etc etc. Nothing like seeing (ha seeing) a concert with Earth Wind and Fire (not knowing who that band was till a couple years later, I had a good time watching the guy on some drums with some wild knee socks on stage) and watching Fleetwood Mac and just watching the top of her hair (le mop). Oh yeah. Good times, bad times and thank you very much don't want it any more. Ick. Made me feel weird, not want my clothes, warm feeling - sometimes cool, sometimes not. I'd rather be in control of my situation I guess.


----------



## acrow (Oct 26, 2013)

Desert said:


> The craziest trip I've ever had was the second time I smoke DMT. DMT is the chemical in your brain that causes you to dream when you sleep, it's found in every animal and in many different plants. I don't know the process but you can synthesize it out somehow in to a powder form and when you smoke it, it's like living in a dream for about 15-30 minutes.
> 
> The second time I smoke it, I was sitting in the middle of Bum Fuck Egypt surrounded by woods with the stars above me. Whenever you smoke it, it hits you at full strength in like 10 seconds flat, so you gotta be prepared...



Hell of a good story, my brother. I've been wanting to smoke DMT ever since I've heard about it.

As for me, like I said, I've only once dropped L, but I'll tell y'all about what I experienced.
I was at a Rainbow gathering, and I had just happened upon a happy place in my mind, and as if by fate, I was gifted with a tab. With it on my tongue, I sat by the fire and spoke with a brother about evolution and learning, and began to realize that they both go hand in hand. Then, somebody gave me a drum to use, and literally everything started happening in synchronization with the beat, including the other drummers, the glow of the fire, and the wise musings of another brother, who was also tripping. He spoke all sorts of wisdom about life, and the way it should be, as did I. This continued into the early hours of the morning. I did not sleep that night, and the next day, I was in a constant, wonderful state of bliss. Then, I passed out, and slept through an entire day, haha.


----------



## acrow (Nov 4, 2013)

Oh yeah, then I woke up in the middle of the night in a completely different place, next to a different fire with a fat lip, a flowery blanket and a dog cuddled up next to me, and said "Fuck this, I'm going back to sleep."


----------



## SpaceDirt (Nov 4, 2013)

MUSHROOMS! and I'm not sure where you currently but in my area it's that time of the year again. They are easy to find, but I would recommend having someone with you who knows what to pick the first few times. I believe that there are some easy things that will prevent a trip from going dark.. 1. remember you are high, or be able to remind yourself if something gets strange. For example the other night I had consumed so much that i thought I was talking but in reality which was something I was no longer a part of I wasn't actually talking. 2. Blankets.. Blankets.. and a blanket. It is a easy comfort thing that will help alot. I personally always find myself with a mild fever and freezing. 3. mirrors can be traps. It's not necessarily a bad thing but you could find yourself stuck in that mirror for a while.

I trip quiet often, some trips are bad some are great. It can be random but I believe you make your trip what it is. I have considered it a somewhat spiritual thing, so I personally like to loose touch with reality with a possible ego death. Some people just eat a few to get the high feeling which is also nice. Depends what you are looking for.


----------



## Endy (Nov 4, 2013)

Never done them, but want to. Suggestions as to what to pop the first time around? Only ever smoked weed and drank until I can't walk.


----------



## briancray (Nov 4, 2013)

DMT sucks. It lasts like 15 minutes.

I enjoyed acid. Though I would start off with shrooms. I also enjoyed mescaline. Don't mix alcohol when taking them.

You'll end up tripping for days and miss things like Easter. Depending on where you live I'd pop your cherry with picking some magic mushies.

I haven't messed with hallucinogens in a while, but my favorite was mescaline. The shit I saw was just unreal. We ended up taking like 4 feet of cactus my buddy ordered online and I tripped for about 18 hours.

Make sure you're in a safe environment. I wouldn't take any of that in a random place. Probably get paranoid and have a bad trip.


----------



## Quail (Nov 12, 2013)

I've always been leery of hallucinogens because when i was younger i used to have hypnogogic hallucinations all the time. And it really freaked me out. I dunno i just feel like it would open that door again somehow


----------



## East (Nov 13, 2013)

I've only ever done acid one time. I'm not really too much into hallucinogens actually. The one time I did do acid though I was convinced I was a bear and ran around on all fours apparently. It was a lot of fun. I was with the right people though and young enough to not have any kind of substantial worries that might have thrown me into a darker trip. I guess the bear is my spirit animal? 

I did Salvia with my friend and my sister. Unfortunately my friend sent me on a bad trip and said my sister was trying to stab us while she was in fact trying to hand us the phone. It was funny in retrospect because we both ran like 1/2 mile barefoot before we chilled the fuck out. Salvia only lasted a short bit and I heard my door bell (I was housed at the time) ringing for like 2 weeks afterwards and I don't even have a fucking doorbell. So, yeah, I don't really care for Salvia.

I'm open to trying more acid and shrooms though at some point in the future if given the right sort of environment and people, these days I just smoke weed.

I don't drink anymore, but when I used to binge I had a few occasions of Alcoholic Hallucinosis with withdraws. It was mainly voices that I would hear that wouldn't stop. People chattering, general banter. I remember having to question if someone said something to me while passing by them or not (assuming I didn't see their mouth). Generally I would tend to ignore people as much as possible just in case it was a hallucination. If I closed my eyes it would be like being awake but in a dream I guess, could see images and scenes of people doing random things. 

None of the withdraw hallucinations were controllable though. It genuinely sucked and made me feel like I was going insane. I had to remind myself that it only lasts 24 hours. Apparently it's quite rare to experience. I also didn't get accusatory voices as described in the wiki. I think having a massive hangover on top of hallucinating is what makes it quite possibly one of the worst hallucinogenic experiences.


----------

